# Genetics of Leo Offspring



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

These are my Beautiful Little angels but i was wondering if anyone could help me with their genetics? I assumed they would all look very similar but they're all so unique.. 

The parents are.. Baby 1 - Hypo x SHCTB, Babies 2-6 - Hypo x Talbino

Any ideas?? 

Many thanks 

Daz x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

are you suure about the parentage because 2 and 4 look like mack snows?


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

The parents have Never bred successfully before but I bought them as... Talbino (Female) and Hypo (Male)... Baby 1's Mother is a SHCTB...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you got pictures of the parents?

looks like you probarbly have
1 tremper
2 mack
3 tremper? poss hypo too?
4 mack
5 hypo
6 hypo


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> have you got pictures of the parents?
> 
> looks like you probarbly have
> 1 tremper
> ...


 this but i think 3 is a tremper hybino


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tremper hypo / hybino 
tomatoes / tomatos

:lol2:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ye i know but you said possibly


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

only cause they`re tiny babies and their bands havnt faded yet.

too early to say for sure whos gonna be hypo or superhypo


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Here are the Parents... Jasper (Male) Sambucca (Female - Mother of Baby1) Phoenix (Female)


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

suppose but can we see pics of parents plz


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

phoenix is a mack tremper, any of her offspring that arnt tremper will be het for it.

dad is het for tremper cause he`s fathered some tremper babies, and your shctb is het tremper too if the first baby is hers


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> phoenix is a mack tremper


+1 :no1:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

REALLY???????? Thats just nuts! Lol... Im guessing you only need one copy of Mack snow to get the offspring if the Dad is only Het Tremper?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

eeem not sure what you mean?

tremper is a recessive morph.
the leo needs 2 copies of it to be a tremper.

mack snow is a co-dominant morph.
mack snow x normal = hlaf mack, half normal babies.
a leo needs one gene to be a mack.

whereas if you breed 2 macks together, babies that have no mack genes will be normal,
one mack gene will be mack, and 2 mack genes will be supersnows!


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

So just so im clear can you give me a list of my parents and babies morphs..? Sorry to be a pain but i thought my adults were what my sig says... Argh.. Im dead chuffed  They're all so beautiful  :2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

male hypo het tremper
female shctb het tremper
female mack snow tremper albino


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

1 tremper
2 mack snow het tremper 
3 tremper? poss hypo too? so probly a hybino
4 mack snow het tremper
5 hypo het tremper
6 hypo het tremper

some of your hypos might mature into superhypos and may have carrot tails or be baldys
you might also hatch mack snows that mature into mack snow hypos aka mack snow ghosts.

:2thumb:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Wow thank you so so so much!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you plotting how to make supersnow trempers yet? 

: victory:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

I dont know enough about Genetics to do that!!! Haha.. Also.. after hearing that wicked news im probably going to keep them all but.. Just out of interest if i was to sell them what could i expect to ask?? x


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`m sure you can squeeze one or two in : victory:

prices go up and down, but i suppose on average privatly youd expect to get £25ish for hypos and trempers, and maybe 30ish for macks, bit more for ones that stay crisp black and white.

if you get a mack tremper like mom probly 40/50 each for those? the paler ones are worth more.....

tremper supersnow two have 2 copies of both tremper and mack.
so a baby mack back to mack tremper mom might throw one


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Thank you for all your advice.. Are you 100% sure on your classification of my offspring?? Im gonna have to start planning where i want to go with these little ones hehe.. Im quite shocked at the variety i have!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

1/Hypo aberrant.
2/Snow HET Talbino, You'll have to test breed to know wheater Codom or Dom.
3/Hypo HET Talbino.
4/Snow aberrant HET Talbino, You'll have to test breed to know wheater Codom or Dom.
5/Aberrant HET Talbino.
6/Hypo aberrant HET Talbno

A percent of the Hypo will likely mature into Super.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> dad is het for tremper cause he`s fathered some tremper babies, and your shctb is het tremper too if the first baby is hers


Baby one isn't a Albino, It' just a good example Hypo will likely be Super be a nice Tangerine, With Baldy and maybe Carrottail.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for your advice Gaz.. Could you explain why you say for example 3 is a hypo rather than a hybino etc.. what traits define the morph etc.. Im new to all this sorry.. I use the leopard gecko wiki a lot but ive been thrown by these babies because i thought i knew what morphs my adults were.. 

Thanks 

Daz


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> Thanks for your advice Gaz.. *Could you explain why you say for example 3 is a hypo rather than a hybino* etc.. what traits define the morph etc.. Im new to all this sorry.. I use the leopard gecko wiki a lot but ive been thrown by these babies because i thought i knew what morphs my adults were..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daz


A Hybino is a Hypo albino, The leo in question isn't a Albino as it has black spots so can't be Hybino: victory:.


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Wicked thanks for the help  I've clearly got a lot to learn!! lol


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would go with 2 and 4 being mack snow and the rest look hypo/superhypo to me (whether they are hypo or superhypo will depend on their spots as they grow).


----------

